# MT. VERNON, OH - "Zues" White Adult Male - #900934



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000099">I found this guy while looking around on Petfinder.

He is in the Knox County dog pound in Mt. Vernon, OH. There is no information given about him, but he looks like he's smiling! I'm not sure about the spelling of his name, but that's how it's given on Petfinder.

Please contact the shelter at the number given below if you're interested in him. 

Mt. Vernon, OH is about half way between Mansfield and Columbus. </span> *

* <span style="color: #FF0000">"Zues" - #900934 </span> * 










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15539507

*Knox County Animal Shelter 
285 Columbus Road 
Mount Vernon, OH 43050 
Phone: 740-393-6713 or 740-393-6714

Adoption hours: Monday-Friday: 11:00am-4:00pm 
Saturday: 11:00am-3:00pm 
Sunday: Closed
*


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Ah, nice boy. Maybe they wanted to name him for Dr Suess?

Hope he gets a great home, possibly with a cat in a hat.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Pat,
If I remember right, I started a thread on him aways back.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I remember seeing it, too. Nice boy.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Quote: If I remember right, I started a thread on him aways back.


Sorry about that! I did a search for him on here before I posted him and nothing came up


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

This boy is still on Petfinder. I called the shelter and they said he was adopted a couple of weeks ago. Hope its a good home!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: raysmom
> 
> 
> > Quote: If I remember right, I started a thread on him aways back.
> ...


That's ok, I have done the same thing also.







Them darn searches stink sometimes.









Hope he went to a nice home.


----------

